# Bull Frogs 4/24



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope this is the right board to post this but anyway Me and a buddy went frogging near Needville in a flooded duck pond. We had a blast and seen a lot of frogs. There was never a break in the deep croaks, thats how many frogs were out there! I think we ended up with around 37 frogs, we let about 20 of the little ones go into some other ponds. If you go beware of the snakes, we probably seen about 20 cotton mouths, they were everywhere.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Now that's something I have not done in many years. Some mighty fine eatin right there.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh my!!!!

That looks fantastically awesome....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That is badass! Buddy of mine (grand poobah) caught a bunch out of one the duck ponds he guides on and fried them up in Poc a couple of weeks ago. Freakin awesome stuff when they're fresh like that.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg , i lost intrest when you said Cotton mouths!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats! Did you catch them by hand? I knew 2 guys who used to do that, but only after a few beers. They would get in ponds in a john boat with just an electric motor. One drove the boat, the other used a Q beam. The light held the frog even more than a deer in a headlight. The blinded frog would stay put and get grabbed by hand if the catcher didn't accidentally move his hand in front of the light and cause shade for an instant.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

How does the pipe wrench play in to this? 

Nice haul of frogs BTW, wish I still had a place to hunt them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bullfrogging*

What a mess..Youll guys done Great..Not to take away from, but when I was a Kid in Rice canals and ponds near our home in the spring you could hear them buggers Calling every nite..And we got our share +++ and there were plenty snakes too and we were always barefooted..Shoes for school in winter and Church


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome! Wanting to go looking for some while I am here at the camp on Livingston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

second from left on bottom row..... NOW THATS A TOAD


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice haul those are good looking frogs, and good eating.


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya we caught them using our hands. Brought a gig but ended up wading using nothing but our headlamps and hands.

The pipe wrench was what was used to kill them. Thought it was less cruel to whack em than skinning them alive. It is almost impossible to kill them. How do y'all kill them??


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

speckled1900 said:


> Ya we caught them using our hands. Brought a gig but ended up wading using nothing but our headlamps and hands.
> 
> The pipe wrench was what was used to kill them. Thought it was less cruel to whack em than skinning them alive. It is almost impossible to kill them. How do y'all kill them??


Wading! Wow! 
I guess the big pair required to do that aren't quite as heavy to support when in the water though.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I love bass fishing look at all the colors on those frogs recall this pic next time you are trying to decide the best color pad frog to use. Used to gig with grandpa wish he was still here!


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wading! Wow!
> I guess the big pair required to do that aren't quite as heavy to support when in the water though.


 Felt as if it was almost safer from all the snakes that we seen on the bank.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome. That's the only we catch them is by hand.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

we used to use an icepick, stick'em in the brain and its over.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

MMMMMMMMM, thems be deeelish! I gotsta get out for some. I had a nice bunch of legs up at Bear's Country Inn in Broaddus the other day, along with catfish & fried & scampi shrimp. What a feast!


----------

